# 7 Reasons Women Lose Their Hair



## Tina (Apr 1, 2008)

Thought this article might interest some here.
*
7 Reasons Women Lose Their Hair* 
Posted Fri, Feb 15, 2008, 3:00 pm PST 

Let me make one thing clear: women, if you are experiencing hair loss, please know that you are not alone!

Women's hair can thin for a variety of reasons, and yet the topic is still far less openly discussed than male hair loss. In many cases, though, the causes are diagnosable and treatable, making it particularly important that women discuss hair loss with their doctors. First, let's consider some common factors that can cause and contribute to hair loss: 

Low iron levels: Iron deficiency, with or without anemia, can lead to hair loss. Do not simply start taking an iron supplement without having your iron checked by a physician because too much iron can also lead to health problems.
Thyroid disorders: Both an overactive and an underactive thyroid can lead to hair loss.
Low estrogen levels: Many women experience hair loss during and after menopause, when estrogen levels begin to drop. Other hormonal changes -- changes in oral contraceptive use, for example -- can also trigger hair loss.
Post-pregnancy hormonal changes: Similarly, new moms may find that they're shedding a lot of hair in the first one to six months after delivery, when their estrogen levels return to normal. Actually, what seems like excessive hair loss is really hair's natural growth cycle regulating itself, as high hormone levels tend to keep women from losing normal amounts of hair during pregnancy.
Telogen effluvium: This is the general term for sudden, temporary hair loss as a result of recent stress or surgery, which typically occurs around two months after the causative event or illness. (It may also be used to describe sudden hair loss as a result of other factors on this list, such as post-pregnancy hormonal changes.)
Medications: Many medications may lead to hair loss. If this is a concern, talk to your doctor about potential alternatives
High levels of vitamin A or selenium: There is rarely any reason to take more of these nutrients than you'd find in a good multivitamin. 
Several recent studies of men have found that smoking also seems to increase hair loss. I don't know of any similar studies in women, but one thing is clear: Smoking is harmful for a multitude of reasons, whether or not increased hair loss is among them! More...


----------



## Shosh (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Tina,
My hair fell out in clumps three months after I had my lapband inserted. It fell out for months.. I was so scared it would all fall out, but it just suddenly stopped one day, and it has grown back stronger and thicker than ever.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 8, 2008)

Shosh,

Mine fell out after my surgery too. But then my Doc figured out my thyroid was sluggish. Medication has helped a ton. I have so much new hair growning in I can't believe it.

My was a combo of surgery and hypothyroidism.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

I have always known when I needed to up my thyroid meds if I started having lots of hair loss. I had no problems for years and then I had surgery last summer. About two months after, my hair started falling out in clumps. I had A LOT of hair. Well, I lost about 70%. Then the doctor had me tested for my thyroid and we needed to REDUCE the meds.
So, between the surgery and my thyroid, I lost my hair too. It has been growing back but I only have about half of what I had. 
I am just glad that it stopped falling out and started growing back.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 9, 2008)

I would like to add another reason for women losing hair - genetics. My paternal grandmother had hair that was so thin she needed comb overs just like a man almost. I find my hair thinning in the exact same pattern as hers and I can see a bald spot developing where Granny's was. Her husband was bald too. As was my father, so I can see it coming. Bring on the Rogaine or I can just start wearing a baseball hat.


----------



## cynthialeigh (Apr 28, 2008)

The doctor says it isn't thyroid, but it's probably genetic, and looking at my Mom, I'd have to agree. Though my older bro is also having dramatic hair thinning too.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 28, 2008)

Telogen effluvium: This is the general term for sudden, temporary hair loss as a result of recent stress

i had no idea.
thank you!


----------



## Pookie (May 1, 2008)

I lost incredible amounts of hair when my husband left me, I was so stressed, depressed, I didnt eat and became aneamic. Its taken the better part of 2 years for it to become thicker again but its still not the level it used to be.

My Mum lost hair when my Nanna (her Mum) died, so its also a genetic factor.... totally sucks, my mum has SO few grey hairs now in her 50's, but has thinning, whereas my Dad was totally grey at 30 but the thickest hair imaginable... so what do I inherit? Early thinning and early greying!

Was so cool at work though the other night, one of my little 7 year olds was looking at the grey streak I have in my fringe and she asked why it was 'silver' I explained and just said " thats SO cool, I want it" Made me all smiley!!


----------

